# Tankless Service Kit install and Flush



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a Takagi Tankless. The customer was getting a horrible water hammer, so I installed a service kit, flushed it and then Installed a water hammer device. Worked like a charm. No noise and works great. Please note, I did not do the original install.

Tankless is becoming a big thing! Customers are inquiring more and more these days :thumbup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

By the way, like I said, I didn't install this one, if I did, I hard pipe my gas. I can't stand flex lines on tankless. water or gas!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dude, you put a flex line on the other water heater you posted tonight. BTW, i was told by the boys at Veiga, not to sand the copper. Just ream it, and put a black mark when it is fully insertied into the hub of the fitting.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Robert,

Nice work, 

I know that you just installed that unit not the main water lines , but do they make you sleeve those ?

They look like they are just stuccoed in the wall, the inspectors here would have a field day with that, and I know it wasn't you. just asking


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

******* said:


> Robert,
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> ...


 
that's pretty much the standard in so-cal. lots of exposed plumbing and penetrations with nothing but stucco to "insulate" the pipe. 






paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Robert,
what is the difference between tank type and tankless with the seismic stuff?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> dude, you put a flex line on the other water heater you posted tonight. BTW, i was told by the boys at Veiga, not to sand the copper. Just ream it, and put a black mark when it is fully insertied into the hub of the fitting.


 

Ummm, not on tankless, I put gas flex on water heaters all the time, no need to hard pipe, unless I do a 100 gallon commercial. No flex on my tankless. Viega said no sanding, I told the Viega guy I sand because I felt more comfortable, and he said it was cool. I work with alot of really old copper and would hate to crimp to a 30 year old crap covered pipe??


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Robert,
> 
> Nice work,
> 
> ...


 

Rocksteady pretty much said it all, exposed pipe is the norm here, covered with pipe insulation. Sleeves are only required through concrete.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Robert,
> what is the difference between tank type and tankless with the seismic stuff?


 

I flex in my tank type water heaters because I feel there will be more movement with them, even with the tight earthquake straps, the tankless does not weight nearly as much, not even close, so I hard pipe it in. Plus, the tankless runs alot more BTU's, so I would need to use a 3/4" ID gas flex, those are like $100 plus, or something close and looks like crap in my mind.

Strapping on tank type water heaters of course.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats cool robert, i would be leary of pressing fittings on worn out copper, but, hell it is faster, understand you on the sandinf of the junk on the old pipe.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> View attachment 756
> 
> 
> View attachment 757
> ...


 

*Sweeeeeeeeet!*


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

do you guys have to put drip legs on your gas lines to fixtures?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> do you guys have to put drip legs on your gas lines to fixtures?


 
Nope. Our gas isn't "wet".

So Robert obviously mentioned he did not install that unit originally. We all understand that fact. So why is this installation totally illegal? Simply based off the pictures shown, and what can be done to bring it back into code?


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

The unit is mounted too close to the gas service regulator (vent). 
As for bringing up to instalation standards...Pipe away the regulator vent to a safe location.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

gmp said:


> The unit is mounted too close to the gas service regulator (vent).
> As for bringing up to instalation standards...Pipe away the regulator vent to a safe location.


Thank You for knowing the rules about that.

I play Wednesday night softball with a bunch of my buddies, there is a team we play called full of gas, they are a bunch of so cal gas guys. I asked him about piping it away and he said to just call customer service and they would send a tech to do it. Technically that diaphram belongs to them and we are not allow to touch it. I have never had to have that done but I find the gas co guys are usually (not always) really nice to deal with.

Good Job:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice job! is that a ppp mechanical chamber .. and what chemical did you use to flush that heater..?
- Sean


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you!

I have done numerous tankless w/h. Close to 50...Most of my work is with LP gas units. Not too different though. Worked in the propane industry for 20 years.
Asfor installing the units, I have found it very usefull to become familliar with the installation instructions for the units. That is where the inspector will want to look.

I am an Auth Service Provider for Rinnai units. Not much need for them, but the additional work is great


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gmp said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have done numerous tankless w/h. Close to 50...Most of my work is with LP gas units. Not too different though. Worked in the propane industry for 20 years.
> Asfor installing the units, I have found it very usefull to become familliar with the installation instructions for the units. That is where the inspector will want to look.
> ...


 

Clearence on the Rinnai is 36" from eves, 12" from walls etc. So I assume 36" is from gas meters also.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> nice job! is that a ppp mechanical chamber .. and what chemical did you use to flush that heater..?
> - Sean


 

Plain old Vinegar. Yeah, thats a PPP.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gmp said:


> The unit is mounted too close to the gas service regulator (vent).
> As for bringing up to instalation standards...Pipe away the regulator vent to a safe location.


 


I didn't even catch this, I was to busy looking at the crappy azz gas flex. this water heater is was inspected and approved. I do believe it is 36" from the meter though. Maybe it is legal? I have neve3r had to install this close to the meter, well not yet, weds is my first install next to a meter, Rinnai said 36" clearence is fine.

Do you all agree???


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree.
The Rinnai booklet states that it is according to the local gas distributor and or local installation codes.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I didn't even catch this, I was to busy looking at the crappy azz gas flex. this water heater is was inspected and approved. I do believe it is 36" from the meter though. Maybe it is legal? I have neve3r had to install this close to the meter, well not yet, weds is my first install next to a meter, Rinnai said 36" clearence is fine.
> 
> Do you all agree???


I'll take this to here so others can see:
Have a look at line H, it's a *6' bubble*. This is not with respect to all the other clearences to things like forced air inlets - mechanical air inlets (soffet vents) - eves...etc...

It's 36" from the center of the meter / regulator assembly going verticle up to 15 feet. *BUT you must meet your clearences of 36" above the meter as depicted in the picture.* Just imagine a 6 foot diameter protected *bubble** around the meter*. The unit(s) must be offset to either side by 3' *ONCE *you are 36" above the meter. AFTER 36" verticle you can go 36" from the center line of the meter assembly.

Don't forget we are not talking about the location of the heater can itself, we are talking about the VENT TERMINATION points. You must either get or be confident in these numbers and depictions. I have on more than one occasion been challenged by self loving inspectors and have proved my case every time by explaining what these charts mean....exactly. This page is my lunch time reading material:laughing:

Tell me about your duel jobbie


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

Tankless, is that from an installation guidebook for one of the w/hs? The ones I have seen give a column for US installs and one for Canadian


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.noritz.com/professionals/support/manual/installation_specification_docs/

Most of the manuals are very similar with respect to clearences...Mostly ANSI.

The above picture is found in alot of manuals...This is from an outdoor Noritz 7.51 m install book. The indoor version is a little different. I know what you are speaking about and that is how Noritz used to bundle the same depiction for multiple units...That has changed a little.


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you!

If I had my way, I would love to do one tankless install a day, every day, nothing else, just tankless.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

gmp said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If I had my way, I would love to do one tankless install a day, every day, nothing else, just tankless.


 
Yeah....careful what you wish for. I was doing that for about a month and a half straight...damn near killed me. Made a butt load of money but was very labor intensive. It was at a point I was begging my supply house to come in on Sundays so I could restock my truck. My parts were a mess and I was exhausted. I didn't even have time to do a deposit drop at my bank. LOL...I remember having about 20 grand in checks that some were three weeks old. I'm happy with my 10 a month...allows me to still do service work. Today I rebuilt and reset a toilet...almost forget how to do it!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, what's the beef with the gas flex. Assuming it is properly sized, what don't you like about it? I am generally just the opposite. I don't usually put them on a tank type but will put them on a tankless. Be specific about why I shouldn't do this.


----------

